# March Photography Challenge Discussion Thread



## alchemist

The March theme is up...

http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/530791-march-photography-challenge-please-read-first-post.html

It's Z_DIAC. Unusual interpretations welcome. Cul, feel free to change the date; I wasn't sure if the 27th was sacrosanct.

Go, people, go!


----------



## Culhwch

Nope, 27th is right!

Gods, I have no idea what I can take for this month...


----------



## HoopyFrood

A bull in a field!

Er, a lion!

A dude with the legs of a horse?


Also, someone please change my egregious error in the actual photo thread. I noticed you copied my extra bits from last month, Al, and I spelt remember wrong...


----------



## alchemist

I was thinking rams, bulls, crabs, twins, scales, or even non-astrological objects (a couple of things come to mind, but i won't mention them).


----------



## alchemist

Oh, and the first definition of Zodiac I saw was "circle".

Changed, Hoopy. Can't believe I missed that about 10 times.


----------



## Culhwch

Perhaps a serial killer?


----------



## mosaix

This is going to be soooooo difficult.

A idea would be useful, let alone a photo!


----------



## Talysia

Congratulations on winning, alchemist!  Interesting theme, and I'm going to try my best to enter this month.


----------



## Mouse

I'm liking the theme. I'm guessing we can do the Chinese zodiac too? Dogs, rats, roosters and whatnot.


----------



## alchemist

That had come up in my research, Ms Mouse. I made it Zodiac rather than Signs of the Zodiac for just such interpretations.


----------



## Mouse

Awesome. I'll have a think for my second shot! I remembered my photos of the Astronomical clock in Prague and had to post one. (Took me ages to decide which one though!)


----------



## Talysia

I love that clock, Mouse - it's beautiful.

Just posted my first entry.  For a while, I wondered what I could do, and then I remembered that my Mum had a Capricorn charm on her old charm bracelet.  I asked her if I could borrow it for the photo contest, and so that's my first entry.  The actual pic is a bit small as I had to crop it - the chain itself was a bit blurry.


----------



## Mouse

It's amazing, Talysia, all the little statues on it move and there's another dial beneath that one which works as a calendar. Glad I got the chance to go and see it!


----------



## alchemist

There's one for me.
I've learned two things.  1. Sheep have rectangular pupils.  2. Animals can have alternatives to the human red-eye reflex. It's because of something called a "tapetum". Cause of red eye
I thought of editing them out, wasn't sure if it was allowed, then decided to leave it as it's coolly evil.

Good pics so far, Talysia and Mouse. I must have seen that clock when I was there, but just don't remember it. Or else it was a long, long way away.


----------



## HoopyFrood

Argh! Evil!

And also hilarious. I find sheep do tend to stare at you like that. Planning...plotting...


----------



## J Riff

I had to close my photo upload place down, it was locking up and causing this ancient laptop to crash. Looking for a new site, lightweight. I think it's Java causes it to overload.


----------



## alchemist

I use photobucket. No idea how your counting machine will handle it, but no problems for me so far.


----------



## mosaix

Well now I've got my 75 word story entered for this month, I suppose I should give some attention to the March photo challenge...


----------



## alchemist

Okay, I know jellyfish are not actually fish, but they're _called_ fish.

Why do I get the feeling that mosaix's aquarius is being held for ransom?


----------



## HoopyFrood

Heh, love the crab. I love animal expressions (all right, I imagined animal expressions).

"Yeah? Can I help you?"


----------



## StormFeather

Ok, well it's been a while since I've entered the photography challenge, but finally got around to digging out an admittedly old photo. Hope to get some fresh inspiration for a second pic, but not sure if I'll have the time.

Had a great idea for one of mine, but Mosaix beat me to it with his Lion - he is stunning! where was he?

Loving the interpretations so far! 

*Alchemist! Love the jelly fish - although it may be stretching the theme slightly!*

Edit - Thanks Hoopy.


----------



## mosaix

StormFeather said:


> Had a great idea for one of mine, but Mosaix beat me to it with his Lion - he is stunning! where was he?



Coincidentally I was also going to post a crab as well as the lion, but the shot wasn't good enough. Love yours.

The lion is in Japan's national zoo in Tokyo. I got a few shots of him. What impressed me most was his understated power - he looks lovable and cuddly but you can just tell he's oozing strength.


----------



## alchemist

StormFeather said:


> *Alchemist! Love the jelly fish - although it may be stretching the theme slightly!*


 
It was them or one day old Gemini lambs, and we've had enough sheep already.

(Glad to see more entries. I was beginning to think I'd made it too hard)


----------



## mosaix

alchemist said:


> I was beginning to think I'd made it too hard



You had. 

But so what, Alchemist? It is a challenge, after all - it's supposed to make us think and come up with new ideas - well done.


----------



## StormFeather

mosaix said:


> Coincidentally I was also going to post a crab as well as the lion, but the shot wasn't good enough. Love yours.
> 
> The lion is in Japan's national zoo in Tokyo. I got a few shots of him. What impressed me most was his understated power - he looks lovable and cuddly but you can just tell he's oozing strength.


 
Gee, Thanks!

Your lion is truely marvellous. the one I have looks a little soppy! I have another option up my sleeve, if I can't come up with anything else - surprisingly short of dragons around here!

Alchemist - it's a tough theme alright, but that's good.  I like being pushed to think outside the box!


----------



## mosaix

alchemist said:


> Why do I get the feeling that mosaix's aquarius is being held for ransom?



Alchemist, aquarius might not be around, but 'the water carrier' is in plain view.


----------



## alchemist

It was more "Send us the money or the watering can gets it. Here's today's paper to show it's still alive," that I was thinking. I wonder how much they'll want for it.

(I'd thought of using a jug, but our jugs are not in a state for public viewing)


----------



## mosaix

Ah, _now_ I understand. It's my age you know. :smack on the head smiley:


----------



## mosaix

Only two days left now. Get those photo's in!


----------



## The Procrastinator

Second one is in. I like this theme, a great combination of challenge and possibilities!

So far I'm loving Mouse's zodiac clock, the Lion and that cheeky Crab. Might change my mind tomorrow though, heaps of good ones!


----------



## Culhwch

That's a great shot, Pro. Love the black and white treatment.


----------



## Mouse

Thanks, TP!

I'm liking all of them so far. A couple of good Libras coming in. Disappointed there's not a Taurus... (I almost posted one, but I wasn't sure whether my photo was of a cow or a bull. And because that makes me sound stupid, I'd like to clarify that it wasn't a normal type of cow!)


----------



## HoopyFrood

Had to post a Libra, even though I felt a bit of a moose posting after Pro's lovely scales. I blame myself for only realising we had kitchen scales today. 

Gawd knows what I can do for a second photo, or if I even have time...


----------



## alchemist

Just when I had an idea where I thought my vote was going, the two Libras came in. Not so simple now.

Not long left now for anyone else trying to get in.


----------



## Culhwch

Indeed, just over an hour befor ethe thread shuts down and the poll goes up!


----------



## Culhwch

Entries are closed, and the poll is up: http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/531117-march-photography-challenge-zodiac-poll.html


----------



## Talysia

A challenging theme, this month, and I love all of the entries.  I voted for Mouse's clock, though, with Stormfeather's crab and Mosaix's lion as very close seconds.


----------



## Mouse

Woo, thanks! 

I really like Taly's Pisces 
Mosaix's Leo
SF's Cancer
Both Libras.

Well actually, I like them all. TDZ's Chinese zodiac is cute! Particularly loving the rat. 

But anyway, I voted for StormFeather because it's really hard to take photos of crabs.


----------



## TheDustyZebra

Mouse said:


> Well actually, I like them all. TDZ's Chinese zodiac is cute! Particularly loving the rat.


 
Thanks! I used to go by a ratly name online, and my mom made me that rat hat for a gathering. I just couldn't believe I didn't have a goat in the house, being a capricorn and all. Arrgh!

I do love that clock, but I went with mosaix's lion in the end.


----------



## mosaix

TDZ, thanks for the vote.

Mine goes to Mouse this month - excellent clock.


----------



## AE35Unit

*Re: March Photography Challenge - ZODIAC - Poll*

I voted for Mosaix's Aquarius shot, the watering can and neswpaper shot-made for a great still life!


----------



## StormFeather

WOW - thanks for the vote Mouse!  Totally unexpected but fantastically cheering!

This month I particually loved TP's Head butting rams, Mouse's Clock and both sets of scales by Hoops and TP.  

In the end though, I voted for Mosaix - just love that lion!!


----------



## alchemist

TDZ's toys gave me a chuckle. Despite the late addition of the scales, it was between Mouse's clock and mosaix's lion.

In the end, I voted for Mouse. There's just so much going on in the photo, that it makes me want to go back to Prague again.


----------



## mosaix

*Re: March Photography Challenge - ZODIAC - Poll*



AE35Unit said:


> I voted for Mosaix's Aquarius shot, the watering can and neswpaper shot-made for a great still life!



Only just seen this post. Thanks AE.


----------



## Culhwch

*Re: March Photography Challenge - ZODIAC - Poll*



mosaix said:


> \Whisper - are we allowed to post here?


 
I forgot to make a note about keeping discussion in the discussion thread. So technically yes, at this point, but as you can see I've moved these two posts and will change the poll thread to reflect this...

Oh, and my vote went to Pro's lovely monochrome Libra shot. Hoops and Mouse close seconds.


----------



## Mouse

Thank you, alchemist and mosaix! I can't believe people are actually voting for my pic!


----------



## The Procrastinator

I'm voting for your pic too Mousie.  I just can't resist that clock.

Also really loved SF's crab, and mosaix's lion.

Thanks for the vote Cul, always good to get one! Actually I see I have _two_, a mystery voter as well, a veritable overflowment!

Glad you liked my goat shot SF, those are actually both girls, Gigi and Bisou, sharing a moment of frolicsome goatfulness. The spirit of the goat is very hard to capture, capricious as it is!


----------



## TheDustyZebra

Thanks for the mystery vote, mysterious voter!


----------



## Mouse

The Procrastinator said:


> I'm voting for your pic too Mousie.  I just can't resist that clock.



Eeeeeeee! Thanks!


----------



## J Riff

Stormfeather's killer Cancer crab did it for me.*

New photo-hostage here- 'IsPhotoBomb'  works good, but they stick a watermark on each photo. At least it doesn't shut my PC down like the last place did.


----------



## Culhwch

It slipped my mind tht the poll was to close today! But in any case, I don't think it had an effect on the outcome - Mouse has won convincingly! I look forward to your theme for April, Mouse!


----------



## Mouse

YAY!!   Thanks. I do have something in mind, but I really have to scoot for work now or I'm going to be late. I'll post later.


----------



## The Judge

Congratulations, Mouse!  I also voted for you!


----------



## mosaix

Many congrats, Mouse. Great shot of the clock.


----------



## Mouse

Cheers, guys!


----------



## alchemist

Congrats, Mouse. I loved the pic.

If the next theme is Snow White, I'm coming round your place and smashing your PC with a sledgehammer.

EDIT: and now I see you have further honour heaped upon your picture elsewhere. It just never stops.


----------



## Talysia

Congratulations, Mouse!


----------

